
Show HN: Qt/Qml support for .NET - pknopf
https://github.com/pauldotknopf/net-core-qml
======
allisterb
Awesome, great to see another cross-platform UI option for .NET Core. I love
the idea of being able to write my core logic in .NET and using a GUI toolkit
like Qml for the interface.

